# Denamarin that Baci is taking



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm just wondering if anyone has used Denamarin..Baci has been taking the Denamarin for the past 23 days and he has had problems with constipation before but this time its different..
I'm sorry but to describe Baci's poops it looks like dark green olives all stuck together..sometimes its browner but mixed with green..I also changed his diet since we need to do another blood test after a few months i changed his diet to Dr Dodds Liver diet so instead of chicken that i was giving him he is getting Cod..with the veggies pumpkin/yam olive oil ..etc with the vitamins omega's and started a little coconut oil..I also add a little water to his food for more moisture but he is still pooping on the hard side...The veggies are peas string/ beans/ broccoli ..
I did call my Vet but was told doesn't sound like anything bad except because of chance of diet .
Has anyone given the Denamarin and could that be doing this?
i would appreciate all the help i can get ..Thanks Kathy
I just pray I'm doing all the right things I'm still worried K


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Called the Vet today again and they seem to think its from the veggies but if there is anyone out there that has used the Denamarin please let me know if there was any difference in the poop.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My previous Malt Misty was on Denosyl when the Vet. thought she might be getting Cushings. Denosyl is SAMe without the Silybin. Misty didn't have any problems on the SAMe.

Are you giving the Denamarin on an empty stomach?

I searched online for side effects and didn't see much listed as side effects.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

You may have already read this, but here's the info. about Denamarin on Nutramax's site (You have to scroll down a little):


Nutramax Laboratories, Inc.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes i did read all about the Denamarin but did not see anything about the color of poop i put Back on the Dr Dodds liver diet more like a precaution that if it is his liver i wanted to at least try to give him the food that was better for liver issues... I'm just concerned with the poop color and that it looks like olives all bunched together..


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I have used denamarin on Lola for quite some time. I do seem to remember some strange green poops too now that you mention it. But I would guess that he is eliminating some of the bilirubin in his stool. That will make it green. And bilirubin is the substance made in the liver that causes jaundice. I don't think dogs get jaundiced, but he still may have had excessive bili levels.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

My Maltese was on Denemarin for a couple years. No poop problems. It actually helped the gall bladder and she lived to be 17. My Jack Russell is on it now for liver failure but it causes nausea. It's supposed to be given on an empty stomach but I won't do that to her. So she gets ursodiol that has to be formulted for her size. She's done well on it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Patsy Heck said:


> My Maltese was on Denemarin for a couple years. No poop problems. It actually helped the gall bladder and she lived to be 17. My Jack Russell is on it now for liver failure but it causes nausea. It's supposed to be given on an empty stomach but I won't do that to her. So she gets ursodiol that has to be formulted for her size. She's done well on it.


 Lola was on both ursodiol (compounded) and denamarin. Her last labs were good, and I decided to stop the ursodiol due to the cost (really high) and just use the denamarin. So far so good.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm giving it to Baci first thing in the Morning than waiting least 1 hour he has no problem taking the pill absolutely no nausea he seems to be his old self .Its just the poop looks strange ..


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I paid more than what Pet Meds is charging so if need be that's were ill be getting his next..I'm just praying that we have a miracle and all goes back to normal for his next blood test..


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, I have used denamarin on Lola for quite some time. I do seem to remember some strange green poops too now that you mention it. But I would guess that he is eliminating some of the bilirubin in his stool. That will make it green. And bilirubin is the substance made in the liver that causes jaundice. I don't think dogs get jaundiced, but he still may have had excessive bili levels.


 
Dogs DO get jaundiced with certain liver conditions.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci's whites of his eyes are very white and clear and his gums are normal looking ...Picture olives all stuck together but dark green. When i talked to my Vets asst today he did not seemed worried my Vet was not there ..I'm the worried one ..He has been eating very well as a matter of fact he loves the Cod better than the Chicken ..I'm just not comfortable with his poop color.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

???? Just tried googling canine dark green feces and found these:


Canine Medical Problems Indicated with Dog Feces - VetInfo


Diarrhea (flux) :: Dogs health, training, feeding, dog's genetics, breeds, care breeding, dog's psychology, dog at a show, veterinary, dog's anatomy :: Zooclub - all animals


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - you don't think the color could be from the food change and veggies?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks all for responding..I think I'm going to drop off some poop again and have it tested..When Baci had his blood test and the poop test came back that he was exposed to Giardia and he did take the pills for that before the Denamarin was given I'm wondering if its a combo.
I sound like a broken record about the color and shape and googled every which way to describe the poop..but his poop is not slimy its solid but shaped like olives or grapes all stuck together..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

To me the poop formation description sounds like it is a tad on constipation side and adding a bit of fiber ( pumpkin) might help and the color could well be from the veggies..though bilirubin is also very possible. 
Is Baci drinking well? additional water intake would help get a more solid stool as opposed to the 'pebbled' formation. Sometimes adding a bit of tuna water ( not the oil packed) to water bowl will entice them to drink more as will a tad bit of non-fat chicken broth .


----------

